

The USB Armory flash drive-sized computer - unwind
http://www.inversepath.com/usbarmory.html

======
noxin
There was a 30 minute talk about it's creation at last years CCC:
[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6541_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6541_-_en_-
_saal_2_-_201412281730_-_forging_the_usb_armory_-_andrea_barisani.html)

